# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... >  Budgie

## toykaki

Καλησπερα ενδιαφερομαι για budgie παρα πολυ και ψαχνω γενικα,εχω δει στο ιντερνετ και ειναι ωραια,πειτε μου μιλανε?Ποσα χρονια ζουν?Ειχα παλαιοτερα lovebird εαν θυμαμαι καλα την ονομασια και εχουν τις ιδιες απαιτησεις?τροφης,συντροφο  υ...Ευχαριστω εκ των προτέρων

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

καλησπερα Σταυρο! καλως ηρθες!

το οτι θα μιλησουν δεν ειναι σιγουρο.. ειναι αναλογα τον χαρακτηρα του παπαγαλου αλλα και την προσπαθεια του ιδιοκτητη. τωρα εαν καποιος θελει παπαγαλο για να του μαθει να μιλαει καλυτερα να μην παρει. ειναι δυνατο ενα budgie που δεν φημιζεται για την ομιλια, να λεει λεξεις και ολοκληρες προτασεις ενω ενας ζακο που φημιζεται για την ομιλια να μην λεει ουτε λεξη. 

διαβασε τα παρακατω αρθρα και πιστευω θα καλυφθεις πληρως.

(1) Η έννοια της Καραντίνας στα πτηνά
(2) Κόκκαλο σουπιάς
(3) Πατήθρες, φτιάξε τις μόνος σου
(4) Ποια φυσικά κλαδιά είναι ασφαλή
(5) Βασικές προυποθέσεις για παπαγάλους...
(6) Budgie: το κοινό παπαγαλάκι (Melopsittacus Undulatus)
(7) Συνταγές αυγοτροφής
(8) Τι επιτρέπεται να τρώει ο παπαγάλος μας και τι όχι
(9) Παιχνίδια για παπαγάλους.
(10) Βασικά βήματα εξημέρωσης (για όλα τα είδη) μικρών παπαγάλων.
(11) Συμβουλές για τις πρώτες πτήσεις των πουλιών μας
(12) Η γλώσσα του σώματος του παπαγάλου.
(13) Το γράμμα ενός παπαγάλου στον άνθρωπο.
(14) Φρέσκα βότανα ,χορταρικά και λαχανικά για καθημερινή χρήση στα πουλιά μας
(15) Η χρήση του μηλόξυδου στα πτηνά
(16) Μίγμα αποξηραμένων βοτάνων σε σκόνη για την αυγοτροφή
(17) Γύρη: ένα ιδανικό συμπλήρωμα για τα πουλιά μας (bee pollen for birds)
(18) Υπόστρωμα υγιεινής κλουβιού καναρινιού

----------


## toykaki

> καλησπερα Σταυρο! καλως ηρθες!
> 
> το οτι θα μιλησουν δεν ειναι σιγουρο.. ειναι αναλογα τον χαρακτηρα του παπαγαλου αλλα και την προσπαθεια του ιδιοκτητη. τωρα εαν καποιος θελει παπαγαλο για να του μαθει να μιλαει καλυτερα να μην παρει. ειναι δυνατο ενα budgie που δεν φημιζεται για την ομιλια, να λεει λεξεις και ολοκληρες προτασεις ενω ενας ζακο που φημιζεται για την ομιλια να μην λεει ουτε λεξη. 
> 
> διαβασε τα παρακατω αρθρα και πιστευω θα καλυφθεις πληρως.
> 
> (1) Η έννοια της Καραντίνας στα πτηνά
> (2) Κόκκαλο σουπιάς
> (3) Πατήθρες, φτιάξε τις μόνος σου
> ...


Οκ θα κατσω να τα διαβασω,θελω πολυ και μου αρεσουν οχι δεν ειναι μονο το να μιλαει απλα ειναι ενα + αυτο που με ωθει στο να παρω,γιατι το Lovebird καλο ομορφο αλλα το τσιρ που εκανε τοσα χρονια μονο εγω ξερω πως το υποφερα,και ωρες οτι να'ναι...Μου ειπαν επισεις οτι ειναι καλυτερα να τα παρω απο πετ σοπ με δαχτυιλιδι για να δω  και ημερομηνια...ισχυει?

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

και τα budgies φωναζουν.. δεν ξερω πως φωναζουν αλλα ησυχο παπαγαλο δεν προκειτε να βρεις.

το καλυτερο θα ηταν να αναζητησεις εκτροφεα να παρεις ημερο (εαν θες) και μικρο σε ηλικια. τα δαχτυλιδια δεν αναγραφουν ημερομηνιες γεννησεως. μονο ετη. δεν εδω αναλυτικα Δαχτυλίδια στα πουλιά.  :Happy:

----------


## toykaki

και εγω απο εκτροφεα σκεφτομαι,δεν μπορω να βαλω αγγελια ακομα βεβαια λογο το οτι πρεπει να εχω συμπληρωση καποια ποστ,μαλιστα σας ευχαριστω πολυ και θα ψαξω,επισεις εαν ειναι να μου το στειλει με κτελ ας πουμε γινετε με καποιο τροπο??και αν ναι ποιος ειναι αυτος?

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

εδω στο φορουμ αγγελιες επιτρεπονται μονο οταν προκειται για χαρισμα, ανταλλαγη κτλ οχι πωληση. 

εαν θες να αναζητησεις εκτροφεις με μια απλη αναζητησε σε google και facebook βρισκεις αρκετους.

μεσω κτελ λογικα το πουλι μπαινει σε ειδικο κουτακι και ερχεται σε εσενα. το μονο προβλημα ειναι οτι τα ζωα στα κτελ τα βαζουν στις αποσκευες και ειναι επικινδυνα εκει μεσα.. εαν ομως δεν ειναι δυνατο να πας εσυ ο ιδιος να παρεις το πουλακι τοτε αλλη λυση δεν υπαρχει.

----------


## toykaki

για χαρισμα που διαβασα δυστχος δεν υπαρχει κατι...

----------


## toykaki

επισης για ενα ζευγαρι τι κλουβι χρειαζετε,(διαστασεις)?

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Διαστάσεις κλουβιών  :Happy:

----------


## toykaki

ειναι  μηκος πλατος υψος?

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

πλατος/μηκος/υψος. το γραφει και στα σχολια  :winky:

----------


## toykaki

ειναι παρα πολλα που πρεπει να μαθω...

----------


## toykaki

οσο αφορα για τροφες τι πρεπει να παρω?

----------


## toykaki

βασικα διαβασα και για τροφες,απλα δεν ξερω εαν υπαρχουν συγκεκριμενες μαρκες σε σπορια-βιταμινες...

----------


## stephan

> βασικα διαβασα και για τροφες,απλα δεν ξερω εαν υπαρχουν συγκεκριμενες μαρκες σε σπορια-βιταμινες...


Όσο αφορά τροφή θα ψάξεις για συσκευασμένο μείγμα μικρών αυστραλιανών παπαγάλων (συνήθως απεικονίζει η συσκευασία μπατζι) με αρκετή ποικιλία σε σπόρους και *χωρίς* τις διάφορες χρωματιστές ''βιταμίνες''.

----------


## toykaki

ωραια και παπαγαλινη θα παρω μου ειπανε,Προς το παρων εχω βρει απο που θα παρω budgie απλα επειδη αδυνατο να παρω κλουβι αυτη την στιγμη ξεκιναω πρωτα με ψαξιμο κλουβιου εαν χαριζετε καποιο σε ικανοποιτικες διαστασεις ή εαν υπαρχει κατι σε καλη τιμη και μετα να προχρισω στην αγορα παπαγαλου

----------


## Eliccaios

stephan του εχω πει για τα υποτιθεμενα μπισκοτακια-βιταμηνες καλο ειναι ομως να βρει μια συσκεβασμενει αλλα οχι αυτες που εχουνε παπαγαλακια και τετια γιατι σιγουρα θα βρει μεσα και πολλα εχω σχεδον αγορασει πολλες μαρκες απο της τροφες αυτες καλητερα να βρει να παρει χυμα και αμα μπορεσει καλητερα να παρει  ενα ενα σπορο να εχει δικο του μιγμα.. θα σου γραψε ενα μιγμα που το εχω δει εδω στο φορουμ κατσε να το βρρω..

----------


## Eliccaios

λοιπον εχω βρει αυτο το μιγμα πιστεβω οτι θελει καπια βελτιοση αλλα μεχρι στιγμης οστε να μην χοντρινουνε τα παπαγαλακια ειναι μια χαρα ...

*Ξεφλουδισμένη βρώμη, Ασπούρι (Καναρινοσπορος), Ιαπωνικό κεχρί, Κεχρί Plata, Κεχρί Λευκό, Κεχρί Κόκκινο, Κεχρί Σενεγάλη.* Μπορεις να βαλεις κιαλλους σπορους οποως νιζελ-νιζερ, καναβουρη αλλα προσεχε μην το παρακανεις με το καναβουρι ειναι λυπαρος και εκτος αφτου προκαλη προβλημα στον οργανισμο απο υπερβολικη δοσει...

----------


## toykaki

ωραια θα ψαξω...και θα ταιζω οπως ειπες

----------


## stephan

Εγώ προσωπικά παίρνω την αντίστοιχη τροφή της vitacraft(η οποία δεν έχει καθόλου μπισκότα) και είμαι ευχαριστημένος, απλά χρειάζεται να εμπλουτίζω το διαιτολόγιο κάπως πιο συχνά διότι κατά τη γνώμη μου δεν έχει ιδιαίτερη ποικιλία το μείγμα.

----------


## toykaki

αυτη εβλεπα και εγω φιλε...αλλα σε συνδιασμο με αλλες

----------


## toykaki

κατι ακομα, σκεφτομαι να παρω ζευγαρι,αλλα απο οτι διαβασα ειναι καλυτερο να παρεις ενα αρσενικο για κανενα 6μηνοκαι μετα το αλλο,ισχυει?γιατι αν παρω και τα δυο απευθείας μπορω να τα βαλω στο ιδιο κλουβι κατευθείαν?ή θα μαλώνουν?

----------


## toykaki

αν και θελει να περασουν καραντινα,οποτε μαλλον πρεπει να τα παρω σταδιακα,εκτος και αν κανω τις καραντινες τους σε 2 διαφορετικους χωρους

----------


## toykaki

επισεις διαβασα οτι εαν παρω 1 για αρχη ,αυτο που ηξερα παλια ηταν καθρεπτη να εχω για να μην νοιωθει μοναξια,τωρα εχω διαβασει οτι δεν ισχυει αυτο ,οντως δηλαδη να μην βαλω καθρεπτη και απλα να περναμε πολες ωρες μαζι του?δεν θα εχει προβλημα?

----------


## stephan

To καθρευτάκι είναι ότι πιο άχρηστο και βλαβερό για την ψυχολογια των παπαγάλων. Καραντινα σε διαφορετικο χωρο θα κρατησεις όποτε και να πάρεις δευτερο. Αυτό που προτείνουμε συνηθως είναι να πάρεις πρωτα το ένα, να σε μαθει, να το εκαπιδεύσεις και μετα αν θες αναπαραγωγη ή εαν δεν έχεις πολυ χρονο να του κανεις παρέα τοτε παίρνεις και το δευτερο.

----------


## toykaki

ok,ενα αρσενικο θα παρω,απο χρωματα τι λετε?ξερω ειναι οτι αρεσει στο καθενα αλλα πρασινο δεν εχει,σκεφτομαι κατι σε μπλε...η μωβ

----------


## Elisavet

Κάτι σε απόχρωση του μπλε η γνώμη μου  :Happy:

----------


## toykaki

σαν αυτο που εχεις στην φωτο κατι?

----------


## Efthimis98

Υπάρχουν πολλές μεταλλάξεις να διαλέξεις. Ό,τι αρέσει εσένα και μπορείς να βρεις!!  :Happy: 
Εγώ προσωπικά ή και εσύ σαν ερασιτέχνες πιστεύω δεν θέλουμε να πετύχουμε κάποια συγκεκριμένη μετάλλαξη, αλλά πολύχρωμα παπαγαλάκια με αναμείξεις μεταλλάξεων. Όπως και να το κάνουμε είναι πιο εντυπωσιακά. Βέβαια, it is up to you τι από τα δύο παραπάνω θα επιλέξεις...!!  :winky: 

Budgie : μεταλλάξεις ( photos )

----------


## toykaki

πολυ καλο αρθρο φιλε σε ευχαριστω ...

----------


## toykaki

μια ερωτηση ακομα,θελω να παρω σημερα μπατζι απο μαγαζι,τι πρεπει να παρατηρησω?Επισεις το δαχτυλιδι τι χρωμα πρεπει να εχει για να ειναι το πιο μικρο σε ηλικια?επισεις απο οσο ξερω πρεπει να λεει το δαχτυλιδι και χωρα προελευσης,τι να προτιμησω?

----------

